# Marci's Music Box



## MarciKS

This is where I will be posting the music I like. I always enjoy hearing what others like so come on in and lets have some fun! Or whatever.


----------



## MarciKS

I like music that touches my soul.


----------



## MarciKS

But I also like a good head banger every so often. *Grins*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pepper

Very cool


----------



## MarciKS

Pepper said:


> Very cool


You got any faves Pepper?


----------



## Pepper

MarciKS said:


> You got any faves Pepper?


Well golly, ma'am, I sure do!


----------



## MarciKS

Pepper said:


> Well golly, ma'am, I sure do!


Well get them out. LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pepper




----------



## MarciKS

I remember that one!!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Pepper




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

night y'all!


----------



## MarciKS

String Quartet version of this. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## MarciKS

I love music from around the world so this is neat.


----------



## Pecos

Marci'

Your taste in music is always superb.


----------



## MarciKS

Thankyou @Pecos


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants

May I infuse some Canadiana blues/rock in here for just a moment?


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> May I infuse some Canadiana blues/rock in here for just a moment?


Yes because all are welcome.


----------



## MrPants

I'll ensure the appropriate amount of Canadian content for ya  

Here's one filmed in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Sassycakes

Oops !


----------



## MarciKS

Y'all take care of yourselves.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Since tomorrow is Vday....


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I used to love Andy!!


----------



## MarciKS

*mops up the drool*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants

So, the Canadians on the board will get this one. Nothing like going to a kitchen party with good ol Stompin' Tom playing in the background


----------



## MarciKS

I don't mean this offensively but it seems Canadians are quite proud of Canada. Just curious why? I've never been so...there's that.


----------



## MarciKS

I adore this song.


----------



## MrPants

MarciKS said:


> I don't mean this offensively but it seems Canadians are quite proud of Canada. Just curious why? I've never been so...there's that.


No offence taken and yeah we are very proud of our country. I think most people are proud of the country they were born in and have lived in most of their lives and; you can't beat the people of Canada. Nicest bunch you'll ever meet. There's that Broadway show thing "Come From Away"? Perfect illustration of Canadian hospitality. That was a true story and it was really no big deal to the people of Gander Newfoundland cuz that's just what they would do for any complete stranger in need of some help. There's also a lot of Canadians in the entertainment business. Some might surprise you as they generally move to the USA once they've made it big cuz that's where the big $$ is  

Here's another Canuck you might recognize:


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I love their boots!


----------



## MarciKS

It's a shame this one passed away. He had an amazing voice!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS

i will never forget my parents buying me this album. it was my very first record. and this was the only song on it that i liked. and i listened to it so much that by the end it was unplayable. lol!!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 150919


Right? *Grins*


----------



## MarciKS

sitting here listening to tunes and looking at game ideas for my island.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I really like Debussy.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## Feelslikefar

Adding one more...


----------



## FastTrax

Feelslikefar said:


> Adding one more...



Santana is the consummate axeman. His concerts were completely off the chain. My best experiences were hanging out with girlfriends in the South Bronx going back to their cribs from a day of bliss at Orchard Beach then grooving to Santana and Tito Puente while tearing into some white rice and red beans with a side of Pastalaya then swilling down some Medalla. Man o man life was good back in the day in the South Bronix.


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


>


One of my favorites. Thanks.


----------



## FastTrax

Pecos said:


> One of my favorites. Thanks.



Me too. For a while they gave the Supremes a run for their money.


----------



## FastTrax




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## FastTrax

Just a little dittie to brighten up your day.






Take care.


----------



## MrPants




----------



## SilentSoul

_*I saw these boys back in 85. It was a good show. 




*_


----------



## SilentSoul




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## timoc




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## squatting dog

Strong words guaranteed to raise goosebumps. 
Every rule I could break, I was hell bound to bend. and I shattered and scattered all but one of my Lord's TEN. But he kept his hands on me, kept my Faith alive. It will carry me home, I pray on the day that I die..."


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Well that's enough of that crap. I want to feel better so let's see....*wanders around YouTube looking for something fun*


----------



## MarciKS

This is better....*leans back and relaxes and sips coffee*


----------



## MarciKS

It sucks not being able to go dancing but it would be utterly pointless to go and dance alone.


----------



## Ruthanne

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


>



S'matter Dorothy, your new avatar catalog late?


----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


> It sucks not being able to go dancing but it would be utterly pointless to go and dance alone.



Stop quacking, at least you can dance.


----------



## MrPants




----------



## lia




----------



## lia




----------



## FastTrax

This one's for you Dorothy






Miss U


----------



## Tish




----------



## FastTrax

This is 4 U Dotty.

Enjoy


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## terry123

FastTrax said:


> This is 4 U Dotty.
> 
> Enjoy


We used to do the "Stroll" to this all the time!!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

terry123 said:


> We used to do the "Stroll" to this all the time!!


My mom used to do the Charleston. She tried to teach me once. I remember seeing the stroll on tv.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I heard this song tonight but it's topic is suicide. I'm sharing it because I thought it was good & because I think people need to be aware of suicide stuff more.


Spoiler: Language & content warning


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave

Pepper said:


>


Now yer talkin'.


----------



## SetWave

Yeah Now. REAL surf music.


----------



## Feelslikefar

This was my go-to song in my surfing days in Hawaii.


----------



## Pepper

Hi, Marci, I'd like to offer a compliment, if I may.  That is, I like how you daily change your avatar and I always like your various avatars.  'Nuff said.

This is for @RadishRose


----------



## SetWave

Feelslikefar said:


> This was my go-to song in my surfing days in Hawaii.


I was visiting friends in Hawaii during the summer of '65 and got to see Endless Summer with Bruce Brown narrating at the local high school. Good times.


----------



## MarciKS

Pepper said:


> Hi, Marci, I'd like to offer a compliment, if I may.  That is, I like how you daily change your avatar and I always like your various avatars.  'Nuff said.
> 
> This is for @RadishRose


I dragged out all my old ones. Been adding a few too. This one is up til Shamrock day is over. Thanks Pepper!


----------



## SetWave

" . . . We will get by. We will survive . . . "


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave

Jimi!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Blew my first set of stereo speakers on this one. LMAO


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave

This song carried me through some rough times back then.

" . . . Now he sits there crying
Oh, with his hands across his head . . . "


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

FastTrax said:


> This one's for you Dorothy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss U


And here's one for you...


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave

For Murrmurr and his bowl of maracas


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*Since it is rather breezy here today I thought this was fitting.




*


----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


> And here's one for you...



Actually just after you posted the Bob Marley video I wanted to post this from Dolan's Cadillac but I got the capitol I and small l mixed up. TTFN.


----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


>




Here ya go D.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

*Warning..........LANGUAGE CONTENT*


----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

For Shalimar...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

If anything I post is a repeat please forgive me. I am getting forgetful.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Glowworm

Roxette, Joyride. Sadly Marie Fredriksson died December 2019


----------



## MarciKS

Working on my video game island so I'm just kinda in and out.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Just me & Mr Music tonight....


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS

Hey there @MrPants like the polar bear


----------



## MarciKS

Good Sunday morning to everyone.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Feelslikefar

Saw my first ever, up close Pipe Organ when we toured Westminster Abby in the late 80's.
Didn't get to hear it, but just looking at the pipes you knew it would sound inspirational.
(Video is not Westminster Abby, but you get the idea...)


----------



## SetWave

Whew, this is a rough song . . . (50 years later and I still miss her)


----------



## SetWave

Hard lesson learned . . .


----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> Hard lesson learned . . .


they played at an annual festival in my home town a few yrs ago. they're old enough now they really need to consider giving it up cuz they sounded horrible.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*giggles*


----------



## MarciKS

i put the full one up lol!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

never saw this one before.


----------



## MarciKS

Hey there @MrPants


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I'm trying to figure out when the music took a dirty little nosedive into swear words & sex. Good grief!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Glowworm




----------



## Glowworm

Used in the TV series Ally McBeal with the dancing baby. The first record by a Swedish artist to top the Billboard 100


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Glowworm




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants

Phil Specter with his 'wall of sound' production technique


----------



## MarciKS

yup i got it...ooooooh that double vision


----------



## charry




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants

Let's go country! Against the Wind ... lol; Story of my Life!


----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


>


between a broken heart and a broken rib i think someone needs to get janie's gun and come put me outta my misery.


----------



## MrPants

Song for you Marci


----------



## MarciKS

thanx i'll take it. lol


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

i've always loved the little snarly thing this guy does with his lip. lol!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Good morning double vision *blinks*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

*not a country fan but i happen to like a few songs here & there. this is one of them.




*


----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants

Nobody put on a show like James Brown back in the mid-60's


----------



## MarciKS

i'll give it a listen later. making dinner & watching wings.


----------



## MrPants

MarciKS said:


> i'll give it a listen later. making dinner & watching wings.


Thought you meant you're having chicken wings for dinner and were watching them so they don't burn 
Damn! Now I have a craving for chicken wings


----------



## MarciKS

LOL watching the show! plus it was a big video game night. we got a game update & a lot of new stuff so i been messing with that. now i need a breather & some more pain meds. be back shortly.


----------



## MarciKS

sorry lol


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Verisure

*The songs of my youth.*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I'm out for the night. Have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*jams*


----------



## MarciKS

*plays imaginary drums*


----------



## MarciKS

hiya mark


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

well i'm officially bored. gonna go work on my game. peace out!


----------



## SetWave




----------



## RnR

Finnish band called Steve'n'Seagulls plays AC/DC's awesome song called Thunderstruck.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

RnR said:


> Finnish band called Steve'n'Seagulls plays AC/DC's awesome song called Thunderstruck.


break out the bud lite and the barbeque. *grins*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Spoiler: a peek of flesh on video image...


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

So beautiful...


----------



## MrPants

14 year old kid plays piano like a pro


----------



## MarciKS

I love it when children can do things like that. It's amazing.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

@tbeltrans there is a song for just about everything. I'm broken...well my rib is.


----------



## MarciKS

if i didn't have narcotics in me i'd be having a drink right now. i had a little something with a half of one the other night. i was feeling no pain. lol!


----------



## SetWave

Yeah Now!


----------



## tbeltrans

MarciKS said:


> @tbeltrans there is a song for just about everything. I'm broken...well my rib is.


You broke a rib!?!?!?  Truly sorry to hear that.  I hope you heal quickly.

Tony


----------



## MarciKS

tbeltrans said:


> You broke a rib!?!?!?  Truly sorry to hear that.  I hope you heal quickly.
> 
> Tony


ty


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


>


what does your signature mean?


----------



## SetWave

MarciKS said:


> what does your signature mean?


Homegrown Unknown? Exactly that; a fixture in the local surf community yet not famous and lost in the crowd.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

@Pecos better go grab Helen for a dance. *giggles*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Oh hey here we go...LOL


----------



## MarciKS

I like the french version of Dream a little dream.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS

I hope today is a little better than yesterday.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne

This song just popped in my head..


----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS

LOL never knew they did country songs. Never even seen or heard that one. Thanks Pants. 

Sweet and restful dreams SF. Tomorrow is another day. Another chance to be kind. Another chance to be cool. Chow.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Meanderer

MrPants said:


>


@MrPants  Thank you!  That was priceless!  Never heard it before and am AMAZED!  I love it!

"In a 1978 interview with _Rolling Stone_ magazine, Jagger said: "You know, when you drive through Bakersfield on a Sunday morning or Sunday evening—I did that about six months ago—all the country music radio stations start broadcasting black gospel services live from L.A. And that's what the song refers to". 

"But the song's really about driving alone, listening to the radio." On influences, Jagger stated: "I wouldn't say this song was influenced specifically by Gram (Parsons). That idea of country music played slightly tongue-in-cheek—Gram had that in 'Drugstore Truck Drivin' Man', and we have that sardonic quality, too." Asked by the interviewer if the girl in the song was a real one, Jagger replied, "Yeah, she's real, she's a real girl we used to know, we miss her."


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

*Chuckles*


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> *Chuckles*


I love her voice!  She can really belt them out!


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

Listening to this to drown out neighbor lady and the other neighbors dogs.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants

Even Elton has a country moment


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Even Elton has a country moment


Glad he went the other way. LOL


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*boogies*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

those boys got quite a workout lol!


----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS

you ever figure out where your next home is gonna be @MrPants


----------



## MrPants

MarciKS said:


> you ever figure out where your next home is gonna be @MrPants


Yup!
Off to Tuktoyaktuk; N.W.T. next week for a 6 month stint so 
will be off the grid for a few days I expect.


----------



## MarciKS

Tuktoyaktuk; N.W.T.

umm...where?? i can't even pronounce that. still hurts to laugh. well good luck in tookasville. cya when ya get back on the grid.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## FastTrax




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## FastTrax

www.thefixx.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fixx


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Lara

Nora Jones has the most amazing voice and song choices


----------



## MarciKS

*Waves @MrPants *
Welcome back. And welcome to Tookasville!


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## Marie5656

*My very first concert, back in the 60s*


----------



## Marie5656

*



*


----------



## Marie5656

*



*


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Sweet dreams. Gonna go try to get some rest. Ha ha.


----------



## FastTrax

MarciKS said:


>



The best part of this song was that distinct flanging effect.


----------



## MarciKS

FastTrax said:


> The best part of this song was that distinct flanging effect.


My father was a Cher fan when I was a kid. We grew up listening to her. I've always enjoyed her voice.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*grabs the other pint of ice cream* f*** it...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Safe journeys @FastTrax


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Nothing like a little metal to drown out the noise of life.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*munches on pizza & stuff*


----------



## MarciKS

Paging @MrPants paging @MrPants ...It's been more than a few days. Hope you check in soon. Just want to know you haven't frozen to death somewhere.


----------



## MarciKS

They seem to have taken my auto play options from my YouTube page. Now instead of being able to just watch one video it auto plays whatever is next. I had it set to not do that. They must have changed the website. Very frustrating.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Let me know if you guys can't open that page up to listen to the song.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Welcome back @MrPants


----------



## MrPants

Internet sucks in Tuktoyaktuk! A full week just to get set up


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Internet sucks in Tuktoyaktuk! A full week just to get set up


How the hell do you pronounce that? *Silly Grin*
Well good to see you at any rate.


----------



## MrPants

Here it is ..... say it slowly .....
Tuk - toy - ak - tuk  

Perhaps the local lingo might be helpful?  tʌktəˈjæktʌk Ok .... never mind then 

Biggest music event ever here was when Metallica came and did a show lol.


----------



## MarciKS

LOL!! They got one on me. At least they get to see Metallica.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

hmmm...don't like that one...i don't know why all these music videos need swear words but it's frustrating...let's try this one...


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave

Third Stone from the Sun -- Jimi


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS

How's life in Tiktok @MrPants ? Any warmer?


----------



## MrPants

Nope! -29 last night but it's going to a high of -18 today and I have seen that warmth since last November so I guess spring is coming? The wind chills are still in the -40 range at night tho 

Still snowing too


----------



## MarciKS

@MrPants here's some warmth for ya. *Grins*

and...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave

Hard lesson learned . . .


----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS

SetWave said:


> Hard lesson learned . . .


That's how some things are.


----------



## MrPants

A little West Coast nostalgia tonight


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants

MarciKS said:


>


Nice 'chill, mornin' coffee music' before you have to get to work and interact with a bunch of morons 
I like it! Need to play daily!


----------



## MrPants

Somewhat obscure Manitoba connection here?


----------



## MrPants

OK - Full on Manitoba connection!


----------



## MarciKS

It has it's benefits.


----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants

MarciKS said:


> It has it's benefits.


Thank you! Tomorrow mornings' coffee/pre-moron music


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Thank you! Tomorrow mornings' coffee/pre-moron music


Hope you have a good day. Believe me...I totally understand. LOL


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne

How are your ribs feeling now?


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> How are your ribs feeling now?


there's some discomfort but for the most part they're healing nicely. the other side hurts from all the strain to keep some of the coughing from being too hard. 6 wks of not being able to really clear my lungs out has made it kinda difficult to do so now but it's getting better each day. they hurt first thing in the morning and then at night they worsen a little. nothing unbearable like before though. range of motion is back and i can lift and stuff. just hafta be careful not to move too fast.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> there's some discomfort but for the most part they're healing nicely. the other side hurts from all the strain to keep some of the coughing from being too hard. 6 wks of not being able to really clear my lungs out has made it kinda difficult to do so now but it's getting better each day. they hurt first thing in the morning and then at night they worsen a little. nothing unbearable like before though. range of motion is back and i can lift and stuff. just hafta be careful not to move too fast.


That's good to hear.  Can you take anything to supress your cough?


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> That's good to hear.  Can you take anything to supress your cough?


cough drops. if i take cough medicine it has expectorant in it that makes things worse. i been using my aerobika and spirometer to help clear the congestion.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> cough drops. if i take cough medicine it has expectorant in it that makes things worse. i been using my aerobika and spirometer to help clear the congestion.


I'm not sure what a aerobika or spirometer are but glad they are helping with that.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> I'm not sure what a aerobika or spirometer are but glad they are helping with that.


they're pieces of breathing equipment. the spirometer is basically a lung exerciser. the aerobika is a tool that acts the same as smacking your chest to cause vibration to loosen congestion only less painful. lol


----------



## MrPants




----------



## RiverM55

Miss Marci I hope your doin good gal.


----------



## MrPants




----------



## MrPants

Big Hair Anyone?


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants

In honour of the Barilko Curse; April 21, 1951




(only a Canuck has any chance at getting this. Big help if you're a Leaf fan )


----------



## MarciKS

Had to look that up.


----------



## MarciKS

Well if this is for all pains then I'm definitely in need tonight...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants

Some weeks you just want to numb yourself once Friday is done!


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Some weeks you just want to numb yourself once Friday is done!


no chit


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

How ya doin there @MrPants ? Having a decent Friday evening?


----------



## MrPants

Yup! it's Friday ... No more morons


----------



## MarciKS

not till monday anyway. woohoo!! *cranks up the music*


----------



## MarciKS

this calls for some metallica!


----------



## MarciKS

is this u leaving work at the beginning?


----------



## MrPants

Yeah except ... no car!
More like this .............


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Yeah except ... no car!
> More like this .............
> View attachment 161497


OMG! No car for real? I'd never last. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

I'm not Buddhist but the music is nice. I was however curious about what Green Tara was. 
Tara (Buddhism)


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants

Go Go Dancers with handguns .... what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MarciKS

I prefer the shitkickers myself...LOL!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

The original song...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Some day there will be no more need for words.
Some day they will not be needed because they will no longer be heard.

Some day love will no longer exist.
All that will be left is a dark version with a twist.

Some day the sun will no longer shine.
The moon will no longer glow.
All there will be is darkness.
Where we will all go.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants

(Your sig. )


----------



## MarciKS

Hope you're doing good my friend. Staying warm and all that. I think of you every time I have to ice pack my rib. LOL


----------



## Pinky




----------



## MrPants




----------



## Lara

MarciKS said:


> Some day there will be no more need for words.
> Some day they will not be needed because they will no longer be heard.
> 
> Some day love will no longer exist.
> All that will be left is a dark version with a twist.
> 
> Some day the sun will no longer shine.
> The moon will no longer glow.
> All there will be is darkness.
> Where we will all go.


Did you write this? If so Well Done. Really good!
But can I turn on some lights in here? lol
Maybe rewrite the last 2 lines for the sake of happy endings? 
I'm a sucker for happy endings...lights are on...here we go

Some day the sun will no longer shine
The moon will no longer glow
Then finally we'll rest in Everlasting Light
Of eternal love, just friends, no foe


----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS

Lara said:


> Did you write this? If so Well Done. Really good!
> But can I turn on some lights in here? lol
> Maybe rewrite the last 2 lines for the sake of happy endings?
> I'm a sucker for happy endings...lights are on...here we go
> 
> Some day the sun will no longer shine
> The moon will no longer glow
> Then finally we'll rest in Everlasting Light
> Of eternal love, just friends, no foe


You can turn on the lights. I'll just pull the covers over my head. LOL

Yes I wrote it. Sometimes the moments just hit me.


----------



## MarciKS

Hey there Pants. How was your day?


----------



## MrPants

Cold! 

*Tonight*Clear. Increasing cloudiness after midnight. Wind up to 15 km/h. Low minus 14. Wind chill minus 7 this evening and minus 22 overnight.


----------



## MarciKS

It was 81° here. That should warm you up.


----------



## MarciKS

Time for me to call it a night.


----------



## MarciKS

Hey Pants. How was your Sunday? Back at it tomorrow. Boo!


----------



## MrPants

Chillen with ..... Beach goes country?





Yeah ........ Mondays; back at it on the ice!


----------



## Lara

A Million Dreams


----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## SetWave




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MrPants

Wow! 





As Sarah Palin once said ..... "I can see Russia from my house." Yeah well, so can I  
Once they capture your pop culture America ... you're done!


----------



## MarciKS

i'll check this out tomorrow. night Pants.


----------



## MrPants

R.I.P. Chris Cornell


----------



## FastTrax

www.thetubes.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tubes

My favorite song:






Full concert:


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> R.I.P. Chris Cornell


I didn't know he passed. I had to go look. It's sad that so many of these stars end up suicidal.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants

This is old! But, I like it 





Have no idea why they played that song at a surfing beach party but; whatever!


----------



## SetWave




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

how is everyone tonight?

i'm in the mood for a little music...


----------



## MarciKS

hmm...this is nice...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

hey!


----------



## MarciKS

Wus up @MrPants? You ready for another work week?


----------



## MrPants

Yup. Gud to go!


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Yup. Gud to go!
> View attachment 164203


i brought dinner...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

how was your day Pants?


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants

MarciKS said:


> i brought dinner...
> View attachment 164335


OMG! That looks so delish  
Tomahawk pork chop & roast potatoes! I don't know what that golden sauce is but I'm already drooling


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> OMG! That looks so delish
> Tomahawk pork chop & roast potatoes! I don't know what that golden sauce is but I'm already drooling


how was your day?


----------



## MarciKS

i guarantee our chops at work don't look like that. those poor patients.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

listening to this to drown out the frickin neighbor dogs. they'll be barking for the next 2 hrs. i love animals but i hate when people do that. leaving them out to disturb everyone else.


----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS

Today's fare...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

have a great day


----------



## FastTrax

I miss the New Wave Craze in the Hudson Valley and the clubs that brought them to light. Let's Dance, Miracles, The East Side, Joes, The Colosseum, Raspberries, Bogies and other hot spots.


----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*giggles*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Chris P Bacon

MrPants said:


>


It was me, I let the dogs out!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

listening to jams and eating chocolates. lol


----------



## MarciKS

a little fact about the band def leppard...
*Joe Elliot proposed the band adopt a new name. He suggested they call themselves “Deaf Leopard” – a name he came up with while writing reviews for imaginary rock bands in his English class. Elliot was always dreaming about forming a band in school. He was creating song lists, band logos and band names while his classmates were studying. Kenning, however, suggested that they should alter the spelling of the name to “Def Leppard” in order to seem less punk rock. (P.S. The name was also a reference to the band Led Zeppelin.)*


----------



## MrPants




----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


>


do you still think the world is wonderful?


----------



## MrPants

I try to see the good  But, am disappointed when I see the bad. I prefer to follow the good when I do see it.


----------



## MarciKS

i think in some aspects it is. when you stop and look at all the beauty around us in nature. i'm still often times awestruck by the sky. little critters like the squirrels give me a smile and a giggle now. sometimes you just hafta look beyond the people and the noise.


----------



## MarciKS

ac/dc... THUNDER!


----------



## MarciKS

a few more songs then i'm gonna go play a new video game before bed.


----------



## MarciKS

i watched a queen video one evening and they showed him singing into the mic against shadow and the amount of spit spraying at the microphone was gross. lol!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Goodnight peeps!


----------



## MrPants

In recognition of the arrival of summer temps here in Tuk, I'm offering up my favorite rendition of that good old summertime song by the Drifters 'Under The Boardwalk'. This rendition has a few additional instruments that I think give it a little more character.


----------



## MrPants

Continuing along with the summer theme, let's take a look back at Mungo Jerry 
This one is tough though. Who wears a black mesh shirt and what the hell is going on with those bushy mutton-chops anyway  Geez! (And the guy playing the base should never have grown out his hair)
So much wrong with this choice


----------



## MrPants

Oh wait! This summer theme is going downhill fast  
More mutton chops and bad hair  The music isn't even that good either. Sorry Marci!
I'm letting you down big time ............


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> Oh wait! This summer theme is going downhill fast
> More mutton chops and bad hair  The music isn't even that good either. Sorry Marci!
> I'm letting you down big time ............
> View attachment 168854


LOL! See you in email my friend!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Sassycakes

If I ever need to cry I listen to this song.


----------



## MarciKS

Sassycakes said:


> If I ever need to cry I listen to this song.


I'm sorry if you ever NEED to cry.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86

Elvis all the way.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

I enjoy classical music as well. Here's some modern stuff that's nice.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Well look what the cat dragged in. Hiya Pants! How's homeless life?


----------



## MarciKS

Stepped into the way back machine.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## timoc

​


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MrPants




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

this is a very moving song about a couple friends of Madonna's that died from aids. i've always liked this song. we are all so very different. and we have no right to judge others for the way that they are or the lives they have led. life is hard enough without the judgment. God wants us to love one another as we would ourselves. He doesn't tell us we can't love certain people that i've ever seen in my bible. anyway, for those of you with loving hearts...


----------



## MarciKS

and yeah i don't agree with some of her life choices...she's obviously made her mark in the entertainment business. just as many stars have. she doesn't have to answer to us.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Perfect Nostalgia 20s 30s & 40s


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Italian Lounge Music


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## sch404

tried to delete. dint work


----------



## timoc

The leaves outside are dropping fast which put me in mind of this lovely song.


----------



## MarciKS

sch404 said:


> tried to delete. dint work


why did you want to delete it?


----------



## Been There




----------



## Been There




----------



## Been There




----------



## Been There




----------



## Been There




----------



## Seren

@MarciKS thanks so much for that vid featuring one of my personal all-time favourite bands - Enigma. Reminded me to dig out my collection. That video is gorgeous and the track list just stunning 

My own offering - The Mass by Era, an adaptation of _O Fortuna_, a classical piece by Carl Orff and another of my personal favourites. The track has been used in many videos...the one I've chosen is from Game of Thrones.


----------

